# workboots for climbing ladders



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

anybody got a good pair of workboots for climbing ladders alot. any suggestions would help, no matter what boot i get my feet still end up hurting. someone has had to found a good one by now


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/so-what-kind-shoes-do-you-wear-when-you-paint-14571/

http://www.painttalk.com/f14/footwear-10276/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/what-footwear-5041/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/boots-shoes-2106/

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/boots-sneakers-3694/

Here is a few threads on the subject.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Day in day out on extension ladders feet are going to hurt somewhat.

________________________________


----------



## wanttopaint (Nov 5, 2011)

Can you actually do this work without having some kind of pain on your feet?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

wanttopaint said:


> Can you actually do this work without having some kind of pain on your feet?


What work want2paint? Ladders? Part of the job...


----------



## wanttopaint (Nov 5, 2011)

Paradigmzz said:


> What work want2paint? Ladders? Part of the job...


Well I mean, in this line of work your constantly on your feet, ladders, standing, kneeling, ect. Can you actually do this work without pain in your feet.... I think that comes with being a painter no?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

If you think your feet are hurting now, just wait til youve done this for 30 years. Everything hurts when I wake up in the morning.  As for the boots, I have found buying the cheap ones are not worth it. Spend a few extra bucks.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I know most of you would probably disagree . But I think crocs work the best . 
Not for everything , like power washing or 
Large construction sites . By far the best roof and ladder shoe I have put on my feet . 









These are 3 yrs old . Plus easy off easy on for interiors just have to pairs .


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

is it just me or do those feet ^ look like they belong to a small child?


----------



## alan (Feb 17, 2010)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> I know most of you would probably disagree . But I think crocs work the best .
> Not for everything , like power washing or
> Large construction sites . By far the best roof and ladder shoe I have put on my feet .
> 
> ...


and to think I shorted crox in the stock market...for a quick buck. Now I have to go out and try a pair. I might soon be a believer in the product. just not the company


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

alan said:


> and to think I shorted crox in the stock market...for a quick buck. Now I have to go out and try a pair. I might soon be a believer in the product. just not the company


Perhaps reinvesting your gains would be more prudent.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Work boots have always given my feet the protection, and support they need. Plus, IMHO they project the image of a tradesman.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I prefer highend walking shoes fro newbalance


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Work boots have always given my feet the protection, and support they need. Plus, IMHO they project the image of a tradesman.


I guess when I use to work on barns in Minnesota . I had the same boots . Plus back then I use to step on a lot of nails . 
Ran a 40 pole barn nail right through my foot . Yep crocs and nails nope . If I had too I would wear again .


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Work boots have always given my feet the protection, and support they need. Plus, IMHO they project the image of a tradesman.


Ditto on all accounts.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn, if my feet were cooped up in hot leather work boots all day long in the summer, there would be a 1/4 mile radius kill zone around my house when I took them off.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Damn, if my feet were cooped up in hot leather work boots all day long in the summer, there would be a 1/4 mile radius kill zone around my house when I took them off.


Just get rid of those knee high polyester socks. Cotton Bill, cotton.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Been wearing cotton since 1968. 

It helped, but not for work boots in the summer.


----------

